# Introducing my cats



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello, as some of you have asked for me to post some pictures of my fur family here are some

This is Serenity my newest addition










Sierra my Black Smoke Bengal









Sienna (Sierra's Sister) she is my silver bengal









Armani my new little baby boy 









Kaitlyn my Blue Eye snow girl








Michaela my brown girl









Right I think that is enough photos for everyone for now lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*wow their lovely  *


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Simply stunning


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice bengals, Do you breed/ show them?


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes I breed and show
I have a litter of all blue babies at the moment and a litter of silvers. 
I also show with TICA My Smoke girl was shown 2 weeks ago and received 2 of the 5 merits for the day so I was over the moon!!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Tigerkatz said:


> Yes I breed and show
> I have a litter of all blue babies at the moment and a litter of silvers.
> I also show with TICA My Smoke girl was shown 2 weeks ago and received 2 of the 5 merits for the day so I was over the moon!!!


I dont breed bengals but i have a couple of neuters, my brown marble is just waiting for 1 more pc for premier, ive only showed gccf though, iam too lazy for tica,lol


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been to a GCCF show but I have never shown GCCF. My daughter has just got a NFC and she wants to show it in both TICA and GCCF so I guess I have no choice I have to show GCCF with her new addition lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Is black smoke the same as melanistic, ive never actually seen one?


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Sierra no she is not a malinistic they are much darker and look almost pure black. She is defined as a black smoke. When you see the picture you will see far more smoked undercoat than you will see in a Malinistic. She is very hard to photograph though.


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

This is Sierra .. (not the greatest photo) but a bit easier to see her markings in this photo.. but much better when out in sunlight.. but I cannot find one of her "in hunt mode" lol at the moment


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow, your cats are stunning
Have you any pics of the Wegie too ?*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Tigerkatz said:


> This is Sierra .. (not the greatest photo) but a bit easier to see her markings in this photo.. but much better when out in sunlight.. but I cannot find one of her "in hunt mode" lol at the moment


Shes lovely, probably be some years before we see any at gccf then.


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Fabulous looking Bengals, terrific markings.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

great cats. i know where to come when i want a blue bengal lol, you're only a few miles from me


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

here are a couple of Nayna Lee my daughters NFC (and friends)


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

your cats are just lush and your nfc is the spitting image of my biscuit x


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

awww thankies  it is a bit of a mad house around here.. but I would not have in any other way. 
with the dogs cats and children... its chaos most days


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahh, bless, lovely, thanks for posting them Did you say you're going to show the Norwegian ?*


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes my daughter was given Nayna for her 12th birthday so she woudl have her very own cat to show. She was supposed to show at the BCCGB TICA show but she was sadly 3 days too young oops so maybe showing her at the Ryton on Dunsmore TICA show? so hopefully she will be out at a few shows here soon. DEF going to the NFC club show also


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*How lovely, our 10yr old has her own cat to show, shes had her 2 yrs now. I think it's great for the kids to join in. We do FIFe shows mainly, the occasional TICA one. FIFe are very good at encouraging the young ones, after all, as I aid, they are the future of the shows and our chosen breeds Where did you get your daughters cat ? if you don't mind me asking. I'll understand if you don't want to say though*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what gorgoeus cats, with stunnnig coats you must be proud of them all,


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Nayna Lee is a from a lovely lady named Jean (Reshma)


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> what gorgoeus cats, with stunnnig coats you must be proud of them all,


Thank you .. yes pretty proud of all my babies.. do not get me started on my really little babies. I have the most beautiful litter of all baby blues


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Nayna Lee is a from a lovely lady named Jean (Reshma)


*Oh yes, I know the prefix She has Noynarock cats, one of my girls dad is a noynarock, lol. I wish your daughter lots of luck with showing, i'm sure she'll enjoy it as much as ours does*


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Those silver bengals are just stunning.


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Ohh, those Bengals are really pretty! Especially Serenity; she's lovely.  What colour is she?


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Serenity is a silver Marble... She is my latest addition 
I love my marbles


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what pretty babies you have


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

They are all absolutely stunning - love your black smoke girl!

Lou
X


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

awww thank you  each and everyone one of them have a certain quality about them that just sends me over the moon


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

All beautiful but do have to agree on your black smoke - she's darling!!! xx


----------

